# Anyone want my sydney xmas and new year hostel reservation 14 nights from 20/12



## funky1monk (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi

I made a reservation for the World Square Hostel in central Sydney on 19th of March this year for two weeks over the Christmas and New Year period for 14 days starting from the 20th December until the 3rd January. Unfortunately me and my two friends have to head home soon. The only thing is that as of 1st November for NYE bookings the full amount was charged for the booking and I cannot get a refund. So I am wondering if there are any fellow travellers out there who would like to get the booking transferred over so I can get a refund or buy it off me. The booking is for 3 people staying in a 6 bed mixed dorm.

The Hostel is located on Liverpool street right in the heart of the CBD it is a great location and has its own bar downstairs where all schooners are $3 all day everyday, I know this because I’ve been in quite a few times and it really is the cheapest bar in Sydney.

The total amount I have paid for the booking is $1764, so it works out at $42 per person per night which I think is great really for central Sydney for two weeks over Christmas and New Year. When I spoke to the manager he said if I find someone else I can transfer the booking over. This is not a scam just a few fellow travellers in a bit of a rut. I f you would like more information please do not hesitate to ask me. 

Contact details below

PM me 

Ring or txt:

Jonathan:0481253143
Steven:0481233431
Michael:0481217833


----------

